# Are there any real/detailed drawing of the Flugzeugträger B ?



## aurelien wolff (Oct 20, 2018)

Heello! I just want to know why trumpeter made the superstructure look like that:





(peter strasser was a speculate name).


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2018)

And why not?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2018)

Must have taken forever to launch all the aircraft


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 24, 2018)

The German Carrier program was being named after notable airship persons.
Graf Zeppelin was the first choice (of course) but Peter Strasser was directly behind him as he was the one who consolidated the German Airships as a strategic asset and deployed them to maximum effect.

That being said, the diagram looks identical to the diagrams of the DKM Zeppelin and DKM B (Strasser).


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The German Carrier program was being named after notable airship persons.
> Graf Zeppelin was the first choice (of course) but Peter Strasser was directly behind him as he was the one who consolidated the German Airships as a strategic asset and deployed them to maximum effect.



The third carrier planned was the _DKM Generalfeldmarschall zur Luftschiff Abteilung Graugeist._

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice done Andy!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 24, 2018)

In all seriousness, though, *IF* there had been a third carrier built, I suspect that it may have been named after Kapitan Ernst Lehmann - one of Germany's most successful airship captains. He not only commanded both Army and Navy airships during WWI, but commanded passenger airships postwar.
He died the day following the Hindenburg disaster, succumbing to horrific burns. As it happens, he was not the captain in charge but along as an observer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2018)

What is wrong with the super structure? It's all on the starboard side


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------

